# WANTED: 1978- 1980 Team Murray BMX



## brokeass (Feb 5, 2013)

WANTED TO BUY: 1978 - 1980 Team Murray BMX. Chrome & Gold version. Will consider any condition or just parts. Let me know what you have. Thanks!


----------

